# Deere 5500 fuel vent?



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm sure this applies to quite a few other tractors. I was draining the tank on my 5500 last night, because I'm having a fuel delivery issue. I noticed when the cap was screwed on tight flow would slow on the drain. Where is the vent? I assumed in the cap, but I can't see one. Just checking before I order a cap for now reason. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Vent is parts key 23


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey why didn't I think of looking up the parts breakdown. Thanks!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vents that are built into the fuel cap can be cleaned with any sort of spray cleaner or even ether. I've had a few tractors over the years that seemed short on power only to have a plugged vent cap.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I got a new vent and it didn't solve the problem.

Here is the situation. Starting last fall the tractor won't rev over 2400 rpm, I ran it for 200 hours before this happened with no issues.

I put a new fuel filter in. Drained the tank, didn't find any obstructions in the tank or fuel line. Put in a new vent.

Linkage isn't jammed same, rpm with hand or foot throttle. Air filter is clean.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Does your tractor have the Lucas or CAV inj pump? What's supposed to be the high idle RPM?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

How do I id the pump? I know its a different pump then my father's 5500.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like the Standyne pump, the last one in the picture. Didn't know they had 3 choices that year.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What is the factory suggested top rpm?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

2500 is PTO, 30 is top end on the tach. Its around 2350 now.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Just a thought, but helped a guy last year that had a wasp in the elbow at the inlet side of the fuel filter housing. Restricted flow just enough to make it low on power. Also, if you can disassemble the top of the filter housing, there is a diaphragm and under that is a passage that can get built up with crap. You may be able to bypass the entire filter housing temporarily and see if it picks up, if it does, then you know where to look.

Good luck,

Brian


----------

